
Apple Watch worn by Saudi journalist may have transmitted evidence of his death - krn
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/10/12/middleeast/khashoggi-saudi-turkey-recordings-intl/
======
mindgam3
Not credible. The original source makes one bogus claim that the journalist’s
fingerprint was used to unlock Apple Watch. Nice idea, but Touch ID doesn’t
exist for watch. It would be active on his phone, but the same source reports
that his phone was left with his fiancé, thus it wasn’t on the guy when he
disappeared.

CNN should do basic fact checking before reporting stuff like this.

~~~
krn
> CNN should do basic fact checking before reporting stuff like this.

And it did:

> However, on its website, Apple does not list fingerprint verification as one
> of the Apple Watch's capabilities. A representative from the company
> confirmed to CNN the watches do not have the feature.

~~~
mindgam3
You got me there. I still maintain that they should put that closer to the
headline.

------
samstave
Remote health monitoring of an Apple watch seems to be a very interesting
future service that likely is already here we just don't know about it widely
yet.

